# Accident Yesterday on Hwy 9 or in Santa Cruz Mountains



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

I heard that a rider went down yesterday, somewhere around Hwy9 or in that vicinity. He's in the hospital and recovering with several broken ribs and broken shoulder blade.

Anyone know where it occured and what lead to the crash? Rider just remembers waking up in the hospital.

CHL


----------

